# Went looking for a beater...



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

Like it says, I went looking for a beater now that my Mk4 2.0 is turbocharged. I wanted to keep it cheap, so I was planning on getting a total turd. I ended up finding a 1986 5000cs QT. Other than needing rear rotors, a left outer tie rod end, a right front outer CV boot, and a rack (leaks, which I understand is common), it is a very good car. 118k miles, perfect interior, very good exterior, runs and drives smooth, and all the accessories work. All of them. I paid $750. Is that a decent price for this car? What kind of issues should I look out for? The previous owner gave me all the receipts for parts and service since new, as well as a chip and wastegate spring that he never got around to installing. Also, the injector shroud was starting to crack, so he removed that and the pump, but gave them to me as well, and the pump still works. Are these parts important?
New to the CIS/older Audi thing, and any guidance would be great.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Went looking for a beater... (roortoob)*

as to the leaky rack, can I use Lucas power steering stop leak as a temp. fix for a month or so till I can replace the rack, or am I stuck w/ no power steering till then? I'm concerned w/ damaging the pump or gumming up the lines.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Went looking for a beater... (roortoob)*

Don't put power steering stop leak in!!!! Your car does not take regular power steering fluid it uses pentosin hydraulic fluid. Go here http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/....html and read!!!!


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

I've read all that stuff, as well as the stuff here http://tech.bentleypublishers....art=0 I have also found where I can come up w/ a rack for a reasonable price. Ordered my Bently manual for the car too. I have the Pentosin already, but just wanted to stop the leak. I guess it's not worth risking the pump, lines, and accumulator to save a few bucks in fluid.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Went looking for a beater... (roortoob)*

That's a great deal, I just got an 87 5kcstq pearl/black leather 5-spd 220k non running that needs a lot of parts and work for $500.
Where'd you find yours?


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

craigs list...it was located in greensburg PA, outside of pittsburgh, and had been a florida car till '02...rust free!


----------

